# Musky Chatterbaits?



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I have used bass-size chatterbaits for pike with very good success. They swim like spinnerbaits, but with a lot more "thump" through the water. I usually use them with a swimbait as a trailer along with a trailer hook. This combination looks awesome in the water! Has anyone ever used the Muskie Chatterbiats? I bought a few, but haven't used them for more than a few casts. They look good in the water, but I find myself not having the confidence to stay with it. Part of the problem is that I've heard mixed reviews from a few muskie anglers, but all of them have confessed that they haven't given them enough casts to really know whether or not they're productive. I also thought that they may work for big pike. Has anyone had any luck with them?


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I've never thrown them for muskie but love them for bass. First time I tied one on I caught 5 bass in less then an hour. I never had a lure/bait work that well for me before. If they make a muskie version I would absolutely throw one and would have alot of confidence at least until my fishing proved otherwise. I will be buying one to test! 
I'll tell you about one of my all time favorite muskie lures that I throw and/or troll every single time I go out and have great confidence in. It has caught me a ton of muskies and I'm sure alot of you will either laugh or be surprised. Its a 6" red devil spoon, first lure that landed me a muskie! I do believe if you have faith in a lure you'll probably have success with it. 
Although, I've been using an ocean series 8" + 10" plastic paddle tail swimbait that I would have sworn would work and hasn't yet. That one has me confused?? and I've put quite a few hours on them. Anyone else having luck with plastic swimbaits??


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I have one of those muskie chatterbaits with a plastic tail. Only used it for an hour or two so far. It sure seems like a nice bait but time will tell. My Dad slayed the crappie with a small version last year. I have a few large plastics I'm trying this year. One is 18" and 8oz.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I too have a Musky Innovations Chatterbait. I've thrown it for a half day at Chautauqua boating one muskie around 35 inches. The vibration they give off is unbelievable. I think the most effective way to use them is to let them fall on the cast after they hit the water and work them like a rise and fall bait. I had a few follows from larger fish, I just couldn't get them to strike.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Haven't tried the Chatterbait since they improved it. The older ones had a problem of coming apart and breaking at the snap.


----------

